# Question on Polaroid SX-70



## kennethr.

I recently purchased a SX-70 on Ebay and tested it my self it works, but my film doesn't develop and my pictures are not showing up. My question is, is it the film? I'm using the 600 with a ND filter on the lens.


----------



## ann

probably the film.


----------



## kennethr.

ann said:


> probably the film.



Alright thanks.


----------



## ann

how old is the film?


----------



## kennethr.

ann said:


> how old is the film?



The film is from 2007, but was stored in a cool area, but I  guess its cause of shipping perhaps, when it was shipped it was extremely hot.


----------



## ann

well, in my experience polariod was serious about the expiration date. So it is likely that film is past it's usefulness.


----------



## Dwig

kennethr. said:


> ...my pictures are not showing up...



Not enough information. No one can give you a proper answer with so little detail.

Not showing up could mean:
1. not coming out of the camera - either film or camera could be at fault

2. coming out blank white - extreme over exposure (faulty camera) or faulty film (chemicals spread but no reaction).

3. coming out blank black - extreme under exposure, faulty camera, not likely the films fault (chemicals spread and there was chemical activity)

4. coming out blank brown - no chemicals spread, faulty camera rollers or more likely bad film.


----------



## terri

I agree with the above poster. In an SX-70 type camera, the film packs contain the battery that activates the film's ejection - not the camera. If the film is ejecting all right, the battery is still working.

However, Ann is also correct in that the dyes in Polaroid films don't have much of a shelf life past their expiration dates. Even if the film pack's battery allows it to eject, development will be slow, splotchy, or discolored at best. 

It's really hard to say what you're facing here without more information. Sometimes expired Polaroid film gives off-colors - but that's not necessarily a bad thing at all.  

When you popped in the film pack and closed the camera, the dark slide should have automatically ejected first - did it?


----------



## Mike_E

What factor is the ND?

You've probably already read this but if not..  Thoughts About Photography: Polaroid SX-70 Modification for 600 Film

IOW if the ND is too strong you will have under exposed and if the filter in front of the photocell wasn't removed then I can see how you would not get an image at all.


----------



## kennethr.

Dwig said:


> kennethr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...my pictures are not showing up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough information. No one can give you a proper answer with so little detail.
> 
> Not showing up could mean:
> 1. not coming out of the camera - either film or camera could be at fault
> 
> 2. coming out blank white - extreme over exposure (faulty camera) or faulty film (chemicals spread but no reaction).
> 
> 3. coming out blank black - extreme under exposure, faulty camera, not likely the films fault (chemicals spread and there was chemical activity)
> 
> 4. coming out blank brown - no chemicals spread, faulty camera rollers or more likely bad film.
Click to expand...


Yeah its coming out brown, so thanks.


----------



## kennethr.

Mike_E said:


> What factor is the ND?
> 
> You've probably already read this but if not..  Thoughts About Photography: Polaroid SX-70 Modification for 600 Film
> 
> IOW if the ND is too strong you will have under exposed and if the filter in front of the photocell wasn't removed then I can see how you would not get an image at all.



I have no idea, it's the ND filter from Polapremium.


----------



## JessWilliams

Dwig said:


> kennethr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...my pictures are not showing up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough information. No one can give you a proper answer with so little detail.
> 
> Not showing up could mean:
> 1. not coming out of the camera - either film or camera could be at fault
> 
> 2. coming out blank white - extreme over exposure (faulty camera) or faulty film (chemicals spread but no reaction).
> 
> 3. coming out blank black - extreme under exposure, faulty camera, not likely the films fault (chemicals spread and there was chemical activity)
> 
> 4. coming out blank brown - no chemicals spread, faulty camera rollers or more likely bad film.
Click to expand...



My photos turn out really dark blue with no image at all. Could this be a default in the camera? Is there something I can fix on the camera?


----------



## vintagesnaps

What film are you using? The Impossible Project film usually comes out blue and takes a long time to develop. If you got their film that was made prior to their most recent color protection film (I can't think offhand what their B&W is called) it used to require that you protect the image from light as soon as it was ejected from the camera. The newest film doesn't require the user to do that but it does come out blue... 

If the picture's dark and stays dark then obviously there's something set wrong on the camera or otherwise causing it not to develop. Mine waits til it has enough light to expose the image before it ejects the photo - it would be usable in low light with a tripod but in really low light trying it handheld I ended up with a blurry image due to shutter movement (and/or user error! as in not keeping the camera steady enough). 

If you're using expired Polaroid film, comments like Terri's and Ann's above would let you know that you could expect just about anything. The only expired film I tried was pack film and it just came out a gooey mess.


----------



## bsinmich

Are the rollers free to turn?  If you open the front door you can see if the rollers turn easily.  Use a  little water to get old gunk off of them and retry..


----------



## apatt555

kennethr. said:


> Dwig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kennethr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...my pictures are not showing up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough information. No one can give you a proper answer with so little detail.
> 
> Not showing up could mean:
> 1. not coming out of the camera - either film or camera could be at fault
> 
> 2. coming out blank white - extreme over exposure (faulty camera) or faulty film (chemicals spread but no reaction).
> 
> 3. coming out blank black - extreme under exposure, faulty camera, not likely the films fault (chemicals spread and there was chemical activity)
> 
> 4. coming out blank brown - no chemicals spread, faulty camera rollers or more likely bad film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah its coming out brown, so thanks.
Click to expand...


I slightly have same problem, mine one film came out lower part chemical spread but upper part almost all the film blank brown. I just bought this camera SX70 2000 Red Button and im using impossible px cool px 680 color shade film. I need someone who can help me explain why it happened? Is it cause from my camera or my film?


----------



## vintagesnaps

It looks like either the film is drying up or the rollers may not be spreading the chemistry properly. I've gotten some divots but usually it's in a corner or along one side, I haven't had this happen to a large part of the image.


----------



## MrMojorisin

hi, 

i just started to use the polaroid land camera 1000... took a few pictures and so far... had 1 good one, the rest just stayed black...
what am i doing wrong ? i use the Impossible film


----------



## compur

Are you shooting outdoors in daylight?


----------



## limr

Check the battery or the leads?


----------



## vintagesnaps

Which IP film are you using, their 600 or 70? If the camera ejects pictures then the batteries in the film pack would seem to be working. 

In my experience I've found that those cameras need plenty of light (don't do well in low light w/out a flashbar).


----------



## minicoop1985

The more light, the better with these things. That's been my experience in the 4 photos I've ever shot with a Polaroid.


----------

